# Ob Sydney 32bhds Weight



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an 07 sydney 32bhds that had an advertised weight of 7600lbs, my actual weight ready to camp is just over 8250lbs. While checking out keystones website yesterday i looked at the specs on the new 32bhds and noticed now it is rated just over 7900lbs dry. Did they add something to the new models to increase the weight or was mine really that much heavier than originally advertised? 
And before the weight police show up i know this is a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there,

I am not sure if this applies to this specific model, but I have read several articles where RV manufacturers where getting some negative feedback on thier listed empty weights. Specifically that the actual empty weight was greater than the advertised weight.

Some of the manufacturers sited that the weight listed was the shipping weight and did not necessarily include some "optional items." In most cases the "optional Items" were more often than not standard items. 
To that end someone had put pressure on, or required the manufacturers to, list the actual empty weight of the unit with those "common optional" items included.

Thus there was a shift in the empty weights of some models and specific units. That may explain the 32BHDS. I had the same issue when I got my 31RQS 3+ years ago. The empty weight wasn't quite right. Hense when I added the things we normally used for camping I found myself near 9K. That drove me from my Silverado 1500HD to my 3/4 ton Ford F-250 6.8L V-10.

The change in TV completely changed my towing experience.

Eric


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

if that is correct...which i wouldnt doubt, except i had weighed mine prior to the purchase. Then that would mean my wife has only put about 260lbs of stuff into our trailer....i realy doubt this since she has been sneakign more stuff in, we now have wine glasses for camping..lol
I wasnt sure if maybe the new units had things like power awnings, etc.?

I am in the process of trying to find a 3/4 or 1 ton truck even though my tundra does an "OK" job of towing i know i am pushing it.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I think they are off for a lot of manufacturers, but our 02 Outback 28BHS (LiteWay) was listed "dry" at 4760 and ready to camp we ended up somewhere in the low 5000 range. So we were in the ball park.

When we looked this year to upgrade (but still wanted a light weight trailer) boy were we shocked to see that "light" was a LOT heavier than when we looked 7 years ago! Our '00 F150 did ok with the old Outback, but we added so much crap into it (just gear, like wine glasses and fish lights and 10 extra chairs for company, and, and, etc. etc.







)

These new Light trailers we were looking at were ALREADY in the mid 5000 to low 6000 range! I find it hard to believe they got that much heavier.....

Long story short, we got an 09 Sydney 29 RLS, kissed the old F150 goodby because there was non way in hell it was going to make it pulling that, and got a new one.wiht the higher towing capacity. Like you we realize we're at the upper end of our tow capability, but being primarily weekend campers on flat (NJ) land, we're OK for the most part. And this new Sydney is just pure bliss!

I think the "old" version of dry did not include the AC, and other basic stuff like that. However, there are some manufacturers that are significantly heavier than advertised dry even now (Weekend Warrior toy haulers come to mind here).

I'd love to see each get re-weighed when it comes into the dealership and to have that somewhere on all the paperwork. Then, folks would have a better way to evaluate what real weights are, and then realistically be able to add additional estimates (like adding in full water tanks, about 500 lbs or so of chairs and gear, etc.) to then end up at a much better "real" estimate.

Anyway, just my two cents!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am pleased with the performance of my tundra with our 32 BHDSLE. Don't really see the need to upgrade.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

jitch388...i have the same truck and i do see the need for a 3/4 ton truck. Its not that my tundra cant tow it or has ever run out of power in the hills, its more of the fact that i am always over my cargo capacity of 1650lbs. Dont get me wrong, i have added air bags, sway bar, shocks and "LT" tires, the truck has done well over the last year....but i personally would feel better back behind a 3/4 ton. This is no stab at the tundra, i think it is a very capable 1/2 ton, i just feel i am pushing it sometimes.

The only reason i had noticed the new weight rating on the 32bhds is because my brother in-law is about to purchase an outback and we were looking up the specs on on the one he is buying.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

1jeep said:


> I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
> jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


OK guys shoot me now







--i like my crew max too --
although it IS pocessed with electrical problems and rattles but let me say this--
we drove Bleu Belle from Slidell LA (north of New Orleans) to north arkansas and I HATE TO SAY THIS but my tonka truck struggled to do it --worse yet, it COULD NOT PULL OUR 30BHDS up my parents mountain--had to use Pops 3/4 dodge diesal to get it up the mountain and onto solid ground.--







--trust me when i say Pops will NEVER let me live that one down..
even still, on HWY 65 down into little rock and on to Crater of Diamonds and down the Natchez Trace in Mississippi, Bleu Belle still struggled ALONG with my gas card..--8-9 miles to the gallon, MAYBE.....if I dare tell the truth--guys, Toyota did a great selling job on these trucks but i don't feel like i got MY moneys worth out of it----that being said, we will be looking into a new TV in the future then we can flip the 30 BHDS for the SOB 32 BHDS that we oringinally wanted...sorry to pop anyones bubble and not looking for any enemies, but really not happy with the Bleu Belle







just me 0.02


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

1jeep said:


> I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
> jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


No offense taken.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
> jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


OK guys shoot me now







--i like my crew max too --
although it IS pocessed with electrical problems and rattles but let me say this--
we drove Bleu Belle from Slidell LA (north of New Orleans) to north arkansas and I HATE TO SAY THIS but my tonka truck struggled to do it --worse yet, it COULD NOT PULL OUR 30BHDS up my parents mountain--had to use Pops 3/4 dodge diesal to get it up the mountain and onto solid ground.--







--trust me when i say Pops will NEVER let me live that one down..
even still, on HWY 65 down into little rock and on to Crater of Diamonds and down the Natchez Trace in Mississippi, Bleu Belle still struggled ALONG with my gas card..--8-9 miles to the gallon, MAYBE.....if I dare tell the truth--guys, Toyota did a great selling job on these trucks but i don't feel like i got MY moneys worth out of it----that being said, we will be looking into a new TV in the future then we can flip the 30 BHDS for the SOB 32 BHDS that we oringinally wanted...sorry to pop anyones bubble and not looking for any enemies, but really not happy with the Bleu Belle







just me 0.02
[/quote]

Uh oh


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> I am pleased with the performance of my tundra with our 32 BHDSLE. Don't really see the need to upgrade.


If you pulled your trailer with my truck you would definately see the immediate need to upgrade. This past weekend i averaged around 14 mpg towing. The toyota's are super nice trucks but dont get anywhere near the fuel economy and more than likely wont last over 600,000 miles with minor maintence. I realize everyone has varying views on trucks but i bet no one would trade there diesel in for a gas burner.
This is just my oil burning opinion!!! And not intended to upset anyone.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

jozway said:


> I am pleased with the performance of my tundra with our 32 BHDSLE. Don't really see the need to upgrade.


If you pulled your trailer with my truck you would definately see the immediate need to upgrade. This past weekend i averaged around 14 mpg towing. The toyota's are super nice trucks but dont get anywhere near the fuel economy and more than likely wont last over 600,000 miles with minor maintence. I realize everyone has varying views on trucks but i bet no one would trade there diesel in for a gas burner.
This is just my oil burning opinion!!! And not intended to upset anyone.








[/quote]
yes, diesal is in the future for sure just because of towing issues--toyota still doesn't have the nice interiors that gmc has--i LOVED my gmc but she was too small to pull TT, that and some nice lady wanted to see who truck was stronger when she pulled into me--I won to the tune of 18,000 of damage and she was a total...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
> jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


OK guys shoot me now







--i like my crew max too --
although it IS pocessed with electrical problems and rattles but let me say this--
we drove Bleu Belle from Slidell LA (north of New Orleans) to north arkansas and I HATE TO SAY THIS but my tonka truck struggled to do it --worse yet, it COULD NOT PULL OUR 30BHDS up my parents mountain--had to use Pops 3/4 dodge diesal to get it up the mountain and onto solid ground.--







--trust me when i say Pops will NEVER let me live that one down..
even still, on HWY 65 down into little rock and on to Crater of Diamonds and down the Natchez Trace in Mississippi, Bleu Belle still struggled ALONG with my gas card..--8-9 miles to the gallon, MAYBE.....if I dare tell the truth--guys, Toyota did a great selling job on these trucks but i don't feel like i got MY moneys worth out of it----that being said, we will be looking into a new TV in the future then we can flip the 30 BHDS for the SOB 32 BHDS that we oringinally wanted...sorry to pop anyones bubble and not looking for any enemies, but really not happy with the Bleu Belle







just me 0.02
[/quote]

I have to ask this...do you have the 5.7 with 4:30 gears? I have towed some decent inclines around new england, no not like out in colorado, but this truck has never gave the indication it couldnt pull it.

As for the oil burner towing the trailer better, i certainly hope so. It has more weight and about 200lbs more torque, i used to own a dodge ctd and have driven my fathers Dmax, there is no comparision i am driving a small block gas engine that needs to scream to make the power. Hopefully this time next year i will be back in an oild burner....unless i am back to camping in a tent and driving a Prius.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

1jeep said:


> I was at the dealer saturday and now see where this model got some extra weight from. The unit they had on their lot had power awning, alum wheels, outside stereo and few other added items mine doesnt.
> jitch... hope i didnt offend you, seriously i like my tundra. I just need more cargo capacity since i like to put my Harley in the bed of my truck when i go camping...this puts me over the cap.


OK guys shoot me now







--i like my crew max too --
although it IS pocessed with electrical problems and rattles but let me say this--
we drove Bleu Belle from Slidell LA (north of New Orleans) to north arkansas and I HATE TO SAY THIS but my tonka truck struggled to do it --worse yet, it COULD NOT PULL OUR 30BHDS up my parents mountain--had to use Pops 3/4 dodge diesal to get it up the mountain and onto solid ground.--







--trust me when i say Pops will NEVER let me live that one down..
even still, on HWY 65 down into little rock and on to Crater of Diamonds and down the Natchez Trace in Mississippi, Bleu Belle still struggled ALONG with my gas card..--8-9 miles to the gallon, MAYBE.....if I dare tell the truth--guys, Toyota did a great selling job on these trucks but i don't feel like i got MY moneys worth out of it----that being said, we will be looking into a new TV in the future then we can flip the 30 BHDS for the SOB 32 BHDS that we oringinally wanted...sorry to pop anyones bubble and not looking for any enemies, but really not happy with the Bleu Belle







just me 0.02
[/quote]

I have to ask this...do you have the 5.7 with 4:30 gears? I have towed some decent inclines around new england, no not like out in colorado, but this truck has never gave the indication it couldnt pull it.

As for the oil burner towing the trailer better, i certainly hope so. It has more weight and about 200lbs more torque, i used to own a dodge ctd and have driven my fathers Dmax, there is no comparision i am driving a small block gas engine that needs to scream to make the power. Hopefully this time next year i will be back in an oild burner....unless i am back to camping in a tent and driving a Prius.
[/quote]
5.7--cant remember the rear end but 4.30 sounds right--some inclines where we were was in the range of 45 degrees and better---when putting the trailer in her spot we had to stop. --secure TT, remove TT, then re-attach TT to get it in the spot....way to much incline off of county road 7! Pops just laughed at me--maybe 4 x 4 would have helped but she had no **** to get the TT up the hill..now keeping in mind of MY age too, i have to admit i had trouble gettin up the hill too..haha
Serisously. pop has NO PROBLEM pulling a 36FT airstream that was smack full of stuff up and down that mountain with his dodge diesal...
I do love my truck, SHE"S HOT! but still a little toooo pansy for what we need ...








oh well, guess i'll be a oil burner sometime next year as all of our pulling will be flat land unless we run again from hurricane and then I'm not coming back to this state...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont know how being 4x4 would increase your power unless you were to put it into 4low, unless your issue wasnt a lack of power but a lack of traction? 
Still i camp with 2 others, one has an f350 V10 with similar size/weight trailer and the other 3500dmax towing a big 5er tow box, i have never been the one lagging behind. I am just way behind on cargo capacity.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I mentioned all of this to the DW. I got that look across the room out the sides of her eyes







(u guys know the one) she still is yet to say anything.......so I guess I'll just have to stay away from big hills


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Well I mentioned all of this to the DW. I got that look across the room out the sides of her eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the first to admit that i'm pushing this truck towing this trailer and i knew that when i bought it. So far it has very much surprised me and i had once owned a diesel, i am not saying that my future doesnt hold a diesel in its sight...just that i have a hard time imaging the tunrda not making a hill that another truck could. Now of course this is without seeing the situation, but there are some pretty decent hills around New England, also i have yet to use 4low to pull a hill, but most campgrounds around here have paved roads at normal grades.

Again i dont know the situation that "tlasseig" had his truck in so i really cant make a judgement on it.

jorzway...As for Diesel being better, well this has been debated on these and other forums for a long time and i dont think anyone was questioning wether they are more capable than a small block gas engine. You certainly wont get that from me as i know they tow better, but at the time that i bought my tundra i had a smaller camper and didnt want the ride of a 1ton truck since this was my daily driver. Things have changed and i now have a second car to commute with so the hunt for a truck replacement is about to begin. I dont know about getting 600k miles from one though i had a CTD and put about 270k miles on it, the engine was great, too bad the rest of the truck really started to age around 200k miles.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

1jeep said:


> Well I mentioned all of this to the DW. I got that look across the room out the sides of her eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the first to admit that i'm pushing this truck towing this trailer and i knew that when i bought it. So far it has very much surprised me and i had once owned a diesel, i am not saying that my future doesnt hold a diesel in its sight...just that i have a hard time imaging the tunrda not making a hill that another truck could. Now of course this is without seeing the situation, but there are some pretty decent hills around New England, also i have yet to use 4low to pull a hill, but most campgrounds around here have paved roads at normal grades.

Again i dont know the situation that "tlasseig" had his truck in so i really cant make a judgement on it.

jorzway...As for Diesel being better, well this has been debated on these and other forums for a long time and i dont think anyone was questioning wether they are more capable than a small block gas engine. You certainly wont get that from me as i know they tow better, but at the time that i bought my tundra i had a smaller camper and didnt want the ride of a 1ton truck since this was my daily driver. Things have changed and i now have a second car to commute with so the hunt for a truck replacement is about to begin. I dont know about getting 600k miles from one though i had a CTD and put about 270k miles on it, the engine was great, too bad the rest of the truck really started to age around 200k miles.
[/quote]
tlasseige, well SHE had her truck in low-mid gears all the way up and down that mountain--(yes i can drive a stick shift) Keep in mind that is was NOT a paved road where I had the most problems but a single lane dirt,slate, rock road...you would literally have to see the area i am talking about to believe--still vote at the volunteer fire station BY HAND just for example..trust me when i say rual is NOT the world i would use--PRIMITIVE is!!!
my biggest complain with the toy is that is still seemed to struggle in North Arkasas on HWY 65 and on hwy 61 of the natchez trace--oh, gas mileage too!--toy promotes OUR trucks at tow of 10,300--not so when combine weight is 16,000 and now you get to subtract your truck, gear, fuel,people etc....now you can tow about 9000lb... when i bought the toy, we had a pop up and wanted a TT--never figuring we would buy a 30ft..we travel lite boys...they more we take, the more i have to pack /unpack---and THE MORE I HAVE TO CLEAN! HAHA--oh well off again this weekend (flatlands) for another adventure


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

you will have the same situation with any 1/2 ton truck and they are all advertising high tow ratings. Its really up to us as the consumer to verify it will do the job needed.

Sorry that you arent happy with the tundras towing capability, the terrain must be different down there than up here as i have been surprised by it.

Enjoy the weekend, its suppsoed to be nice up here...a little on the hot side though.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

1jeep said:


> you will have the same situation with any 1/2 ton truck and they are all advertising high tow ratings. Its really up to us as the consumer to verify it will do the job needed.
> 
> Sorry that you arent happy with the tundras towing capability, the terrain must be different down there than up here as i have been surprised by it.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, its suppsoed to be nice up here...a little on the hot side though.


ANY WEEKEND IN THE OUTIE IS A GOOD ONE! no cells,plenty of board games for family, no video games for the teenager--family and a cold one is all ya' need....and yes, we will be hot and humid too but we will be on the Tchuefunte River so who cares, right?!

Yeah, it was my bad on not doing my homework on the crew max and yes i am paying the price but is was a lesson well learned... an will NOT be repeated..as long as i stay away from the parent units mountain, i think we will be ok until we get another TV


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

You know, if gas wasn't so #$%^ high, I'd hook er up this weekend and find me a big hill to climb just ot see for myself. But alas I shall be cramped at the house. Ain't it funny how there seems to be more space when I'm out in the SOB than when I'm sitting around in the 2300 sq ft box we call home?


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> You know, if gas wasn't so #$%^ high, I'd hook er up this weekend and find me a big hill to climb just ot see for myself. But alas I shall be cramped at the house. Ain't it funny how there seems to be more space when I'm out in the SOB than when I'm sitting around in the 2300 sq ft box we call home?


camp in the drive way! remember-home away from home!


----------

